# Two days in an feeling strong... Just have to keep it up the rest of my life.



## Alex1975 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi all, 

Two days of not smoking after 24 years. Yesterday was hard, last night was really hard but today I feel strong, yes the odd pang and I keep standing up to go for a fag.

I have booked myself in to buy new clubs on Saturday with this months smoking money... 


Not too much of the well done comments as its is early doors but I am doing this for me this time and I am thinking about the rest of my life and not how quick can I fail at this.

Thanks for the pep talk Fundy... 

As I understand it there is no more nicotine in my system so it is all mental from this point forward.

Alex

PS part of writing the post is to keep pressure on myself, obviously, I also have the Mizuno glossy on my desk to remind me and am chowing my way through a plastic tee peg.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 30, 2013)

Hopefully you are putting the exact amount you spend on fags each day away in a Jar? works really well seeing something you would not normally have ie the smoked money.

Think it will be a bit longer to get rid of the nicotine after 24years but everyday you are getting cleaner and cleaner.

I believe - someone correct me if I'm wrong - but you are officially a non smoker after 1 year.

Be prepared for some serious coughing into the first few weeks as your body tries to get rid of the build up in your lungs.

If I can offer one piece of advice, don't keep a few around 'just in case', throw out lighters and matches, it means if you are weak you will have to physically go out and buy fags and a lighter and do the business outside the shop like a junky (it's a serious addiction as you know)

Good luck and STAY STRONG.....the rewards outweigh everything else you currently get from a puff.

_/sorry to go on, I only posted to say stay strong but got carried away_


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done, just keep thinking of those new golf clubs!!


----------



## bigslice (Jan 30, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Hi all, 

Two days of not smoking after 24 years. Yesterday was hard, last night was really hard but today I feel strong, yes the odd pang and I keep standing up to go for a fag.

I have booked myself in to buy new clubs on Saturday with this months smoking money... 


Not too much of the well done comments as its is early doors but I am doing this for me this time and I am thinking about the rest of my life and not how quick can I fail at this.

Thanks for the pep talk Fundy... 

As I understand it there is no more nicotine in my system so it is all mental from this point forward.

Alex

PS part of writing the post is to keep pressure on myself, obviously, I also have the Mizuno glossy on my desk to remind me and am chowing my way through a plastic tee peg.
		
Click to expand...

another way to look at is you could then afford to change your irons every month, good luck and keep going


----------



## bobmac (Jan 30, 2013)

arnieboy said:



			Well done, just keep thinking of those new golf clubs!!
		
Click to expand...

and keep thinking of the money the taxman ISN'T getting from you. :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 30, 2013)

I shall be rejoining the golf club with the money I save once the clocks go back, that is the big intensive.  I have wanted it so bad since I left, I like to know I can go any time I like.


I feel strong and am impressed with myself, this is the time I quit for good.... I am in-charge of me not a drug!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 30, 2013)

Best of luck & well done for trying , hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Rooter (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done dude! just be careful if you do the cash in the jar for a reward thing. It has been known that once you have saved the cash, bought the reward the ciggy monkey will be back on your shoulder wondering why you quit?! Just keep your guard up and stay focussed! well done dude!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear it.

I'm about to embark on the same myself, absolutely sick of smoking now however, from past experience, I know it won't be easy.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 30, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			Glad to hear it.

I'm about to embark on the same myself, absolutely sick of smoking now however, from past experience, I know it won't be easy.

Best of luck to you.
		
Click to expand...


And to you buddy, it is not easy but I want it and I think you have to want it! I do keep asking myself why I am doing it though, I have to tell myself to shut up when I do...

GL


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done Alex

Rootin for you dude


----------



## One Planer (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done fella :clap:

Keep up the good work. I look forward to following your process :thup:


----------



## smange (Jan 30, 2013)

Good man :thup:

as you correctly say, you have to want it and really want it.

I smoked for 18 years but next month I will be off them 12 years, best thing I ever done

There are so many good and beneficial reasons to stop and not a single good reason to continue smoking

Anyway best of luck and before you know it the cravings will be a distant memory


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to see you're out of the blocks Al, all down here from now


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done Alex, keep it up. You only get given one body in this life.


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 30, 2013)

Alex, I'm now a whole year clean. It's not easy, but given the fact your quitting by choice I'm sure you'll succeed. The hardest times will be when your out with other smokers be that on the course or at the pub.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			I shall be rejoining the golf club with the money I save once the clocks go back, that is the big intensive.  I have wanted it so bad since I left, I like to know I can go any time I like.


I feel strong and am impressed with myself, this is the time I quit for good.... I am in-charge of me not a drug!
		
Click to expand...

 thats the way to look at it , you have more power than a weed. best of luck


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 31, 2013)

WOW last night was TOUGH!!!, evenings are the hardest... still winning!!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thinking about it this should be moved to the lounge as my wife swung my 4 iron at me twice last night.... (sadly I am not making it up)....


----------



## Rooter (Jan 31, 2013)

Alex, have you read the Allen Carr book easyway? while it didn't actually fully work for me, but a lot of the psychological side is very very interesting!


----------



## chris661 (Jan 31, 2013)

The biggest piece of advice or words of encouragement I can give you are 

Do you want you child to nurse you through lung cancer?

This was/still is a huge incentive for me, after my FIL recently died because of this I don't want myu wee girl to have to do something similar and it keeps me from ever going back on them. I know it is a fairly sobering thought but one that worked for me more than patches or any other guff that they produce.

Keep at it it IS worth it :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 31, 2013)

Well done mate, health and financial benefits from it is always a winner in my book :thup:


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 31, 2013)

I will not break! I am astonished how bland everything feels though, I was not prepared for that. I practice golf every night, I thought it would be my saviour and I just cant stand it.... Literally I would stand and hit shots for 2-3 hrs, I cant stand there for 2-3 mins now.... very odd.


thanks again for the support!!


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jan 31, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			I will not break! I am astonished how bland everything feels though, I was not prepared for that. I practice golf every night, I thought it would be my saviour and I just cant stand it.... Literally I would stand and hit shots for 2-3 hrs, I cant stand there for 2-3 mins now.... very odd.


thanks again for the support!!
		
Click to expand...

I stopped on the 1st of December after 23 years.Initially used patches but since January I've not bothered.Toughest thing I've ever done, but I think I've cracked it this time.

Playing golf/going to the pub are the hardest, but I've done both a few times since stopping and managed (just sometimes) to stay strong.Got one of those terramundi things that I put Â£10 every second day in, quite satisfying knowing that by July there will be over a grand in there for holiday spends.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 31, 2013)

Adi2Dassler said:



			I stopped on the 1st of December after 23 years.Initially used patches but since January I've not bothered.Toughest thing I've ever done, but I think I've cracked it this time.

Playing golf/going to the pub are the hardest, but I've done both a few times since stopping and managed (just sometimes) to stay strong.Got one of those terramundi things that I put Â£10 every second day in, quite satisfying knowing that by July there will be over a grand in there for holiday spends.

Good luck to you.
		
Click to expand...


GREAT JOB, and good to hear that it was similar for you with the golf... thanks


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 4, 2013)

At midnight tonight it will be a week, I am so proud of myself. It is not often I can say that.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 4, 2013)

Well done!

Tomorrow will be my 4th week without one.  I smoked for 12 years.

First week was hell but it has got easier over time.  I continue to be a lot more irritable than what I was before I gave up though.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 4, 2013)

Well done Alex. I really wish you every success in this.

I lost both parents to the dreaded weed. Dad by the more common cough, cough, cough. Mum by a far more vile, horrific way - too gory.

Keep at it!!


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 4, 2013)

Keep it up Alex. Fantastic effort.


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			At midnight tonight it will be a week, I am so proud of myself. It is not often I can say that.
		
Click to expand...

Top stuff mate, thats almost one iron youll have bought already with the savings


----------



## fundy (Feb 4, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Well done!

Tomorrow will be my 4th week without one.  I smoked for 12 years.

First week was hell but it has got easier over time.  I continue to be a lot more irritable than what I was before I gave up though.
		
Click to expand...

Well done virtuocity, stick with it


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2013)

well done to all, alas the force is weak in me but this year I will crack it. keep posting please as its good to read and hopefully I can contribute in the very near future :thup:

I must do it for health and longevity, the trouble is as I smoke duty free baccy it costs me 8 quid a week so the addict in me thinks its only Â£8 and forgets about the health side of it.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 4, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			well done to all, alas the force is weak in me but this year I will crack it. keep posting please as its good to read and hopefully I can contribute in the very near future :thup:

I must do it for health and longevity, the trouble is as I smoke duty free baccy it costs me 8 quid a week so the addict in me thinks its only Â£8 and forgets about the health side of it.
		
Click to expand...

Or over 400 quid a year - just think how much hammer you could give Ebay with that...


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 4, 2013)

I dont look that far ahead, my brain just about copes with this week


----------



## louise_a (Feb 4, 2013)

Well done to you all, I am like Gibbo and need to make an effort, I did one of those E cigs a few weeks ago, only tried it once.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Keep saying to yourself  - I have more willpower than a cigarette ,repeat it to yourself  again and again.
 Your in charge , it's  your life, health and family's  future at stake.
A cigarette wont help your family when you get ill and die  because of smoking  . EASY CHOICE. it's hard but will be worth it .

 best of luck 

nothing worse than a convert i know , i stopped over 20 yrs ago .


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 5, 2013)

Why don't you just take heroin...it's just as damaging, probably less damaging! Think of it that way. Also, you stink, you don't think you do but you do.

Hmmmm when I think of more insults to inspire your tar filled lung arsenic inhaling crazy people ill let you know.

I quit 4 years ago, best thing I ever did! Nothing worse than an ex smoker lol


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 5, 2013)

Hope it goes well. I have to try again myself. It's tough going.


----------



## Whee (Feb 5, 2013)

Well done mate.

I am coming up for 8 months without one. I found going out drinking quite easy, although I ended up more hammered than normal as I wasn't getting out for a break haha, it was a case of staying at the bar until boom - face met floor.

Golf course was hard mind, but after a couple of rounds, you appreciate not having to concentrate on finding a bit of wind shelter to light up, or where you put your lighter, or how you're gonna make 4 smokes last 12 holes etc.

I read the Allen Carr book 'Easy way to stop smoking' after i'd gone 3 weeks without - if anything, it just confirmed my own decision to quit was perfect, but the psychological elements included are a great reminder. Helps you get your head around the things you do.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think I was two and a half months yesterday... But today I feel like its only a matter of time before I start again.. I feel like although I have given up I have not mentally given up. Strange feeling, almost like ill see how long I can go before I start again rather than committing to the rest of my life.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 9, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			I think I was two and a half months yesterday... But today I feel like its only a matter of time before I start again.. I feel like although I have given up I have not mentally given up. Strange feeling, almost like ill see how long I can go before I start again rather than committing to the rest of my life.
		
Click to expand...

keep it up, my pals both smoked and now have a grandwean. ive been at them for years to give up. so I think November they both went on to them e cigs thing. last week I was talking to him about smoking and he said they don't even smoke them now. he reckons that's him stopped for good. 
stick in at it as it can only be a good thing to stop. all addictions  can be cured (except golf)


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Apr 9, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			I think I was two and a half months yesterday... But today I feel like its only a matter of time before I start again.. I feel like although I have given up I have not mentally given up. Strange feeling, almost like ill see how long I can go before I start again rather than committing to the rest of my life.
		
Click to expand...

No way mate.The occasional desire for a snout will pass, the feeling of not hacking and coughing up crap lasts forever.

Not smoked since end of november, no way I'm going back...just think how much easier it is to walk a golf course.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2013)

Take it a day at a time - and if during the day you feel like a smoke tell yourself, not today, maybe tomorrrow.  Don't look ahead thinking about what a week, a month, a year, 5, 10, 20 years without ever a cigarette again could be like.  That will make you despair at the impossibility of the thought, and you will relapse in two shakes of a lambs tail.  Just each day be grateful when the day is done that you haven't had a smoke - and the next morning you wake up and say to yourself that today I'm not going to have a smoke.

Good luck.


----------



## Doh (Apr 9, 2013)

The time will come when you won't even think about smoking. I gave up three years ago it's the best thing I did. you have done the really hard part by deciding to give up and have got to where you are now by being strong willed. You have to ask yourself  who is in charge of your life, your addiction or you?

Keep it up.


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 9, 2013)

Doh said:



			The time will come when you won't even think about smoking. I gave up three years ago it's the best thing I did. you have done the really hard part by deciding to give up and have got to where you are now by being strong willed. You have to ask yourself  who is in charge of your life, your addiction or you?

Keep it up.
		
Click to expand...


This is the exact reason I quit, so that I can be in charge, not it!!

Thanks all!


----------



## chris661 (Apr 9, 2013)

Does the addiction part not pass after something like 2 weeks and it is just the habit part that is getting to you now. I seem to remember something like that being said to me by the pharmacist when I was chucking them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 9, 2013)

Good luck Alex, keep it up.
There is no sense whatsoever in smoking, in 50 years time people will look back, scratch their heads and say 'Why on earth did people smoke?'


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 9, 2013)

Chris, its actually only two days.... there after its mental..


Is it wrong that I keep a cig with me?.... I thought it best to give up with one in hand. Anyhow, I am not folding today!! We will see what tomorrow looks like.


----------



## bigslice (Apr 9, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			This is the exact reason I quit, so that I can be in charge, not it!!

Thanks all!
		
Click to expand...

I thought I was past my addictions, the fast cars was easy, the dirty wummin well im taking that one day at a time


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2013)

You've did the hard bit, keep it up or it WILL kill you. I've just lost another mate to lung cancer. good luck.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 9, 2013)

Alex, you can't stop now mate, you've done the hard bit.

When I stopped 6 years ago, was told that it went in 3's. That is, 3 days, 3 weeks and then when you get to 3 months it really does become easier.

YOU ARE A NON SMOKER!

AREN'T YOU?? :clap:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 10, 2013)

Say these words out loud

"My name is Alex and I'm a Non smoker"

Then say it again

Also give your wife permission to kick you in the rocks, if you relent

That should do the trick 

Stay strong bud


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Apr 10, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Say these words out loud

*"My name is Alex and I'm a Non smoker"*

Then say it again

Also give your wife permission to kick you in the rocks, if you relent

That should do the trick 

Stay strong bud
		
Click to expand...

Disagree with this.Much like an alcoholic is always and alcoholic, or a drug addict always a drug addict, a smoker will always be a smoker...there will always be the urge, it's having the ability to fight it every day that makes it work.Once you've accepted that, it's easier.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 23, 2013)

how is it going now Alex, soz for ressurecting a thread but I start tomorrow due to recent health issues

on the leccy cigs to start with but fingers crossed.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 23, 2013)

Hi buddy, 

Its going good however I have slipped a few times. I think I may have had 10 fags in the last 30 days but not all at one time. The wife and I have been at one another and I have had a couple of drink ups. Its all back to non smoking again though.

Very best of luck buddy, it does get easier but not really fast so be strong!!

Alex


----------



## G1BB0 (May 24, 2013)

Nice one Alex :thup:

24hrs on the leccy cig and feel great with not a single urge to go and buy any. I know its still nicotine but that on its own isnt harmful. I have worked out it will cost me approx 15 quid a mnth in liquid as I have bought a refillable tank system. Beats 100 a month I was spending on baccy!!!

Off to hossy tomoz for chest xrays hence giving up, I know its a bit of after the horse has bolted but fingers cross its just a dodgy chest infection, was the kick up the backside I needed tbh.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (May 24, 2013)

I'm gearing myself up for next year giving up, losing weight this year. Sad thing is i gave up for three years awhile back, wish id kept at it.  

Good luck anyway mate hope you make it


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 25, 2013)

Good Luck, I smoked for 17 years when I decided to give up, Dr told me I was asthmatic and I was able to give up the next day and that was without patches or any other aid, amazing how you can give up when you want/need to. If you are desperate enough to give up you will achieve your goal it is when it is half hearted attempts like I see friends do that it fails , so all the best with staying away from the cancer sticks.


----------



## Whee (May 25, 2013)

I've just passed the 11 month mark. As previously mentioned by someone, i'm a lot more irritable than when I was back on the tabs, but all that will change with time.

Keep up the fitness, some people replace smokes with food - I wasn't one of those, but a couple of injuries hindered my ability to run, so i've slapped on a couple of kilo's. 

Even approaching the year point, I don't consider myself an ex-smoker. But then, I never considered myself a proper 'smoker' even when doing 25-30 a day haha!

Get the filth of your lungs in the coming weeks, and enjoy your taste buds recovering.

Best of luck to all of those quitting, stay strong.


----------



## deanobillquay (May 25, 2013)

My 8th year off the cigarettes after being on them for 17years, best thing I ever did, giving them up!

Have a handful of good cigars a year but sometimes go months in between.


----------



## CMAC (May 25, 2013)

I'm just at the 9 mth mark..still miss it especially on the course after a good shot....or a bad one

don't plan ahead, take each day on its own- get past today....then same tomorrow- keep busy and look how unhealthy the smokers look......and they smell


----------



## gmc40 (May 25, 2013)

Another ex smoker here. Myself and the wife gave up when she became pregnant with our first 4 1/2 years ago. I've not slipped once which I 'm proud of as I has smoked for 23 years and was up to 40 a day before quitting. I've put a bit of weight on however still glad I gave up. Best of luck!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 26, 2013)

how long does it take before the old crap starts coming out? I heard the body can revoer (not full obviously) within a few months.

anyway this vape device is great, not had one temptation. I reckon Tuesday will be hardest when I am back at work as too many habitiual ones to overcome lol


----------



## full_throttle (May 27, 2013)

jan 7th 2012, was my last smoke.


----------



## Idlenorth1 (May 27, 2013)

Almost a month in now and using the nicotine spray (was using it loads but now at 4 or 5 sprays a day) and do feel so much better and the coughing wasn't as bad as was expecting 
Going to be transferring the money I was spending on fags into an ISA on a monthly basis and my incentive is too watch it build up. 
It is strange but I probably smoked heaviest on the course but that was one place I didn't miss it, the hardest were the morning smoke with a brew at work and after a bit of bedroom action!


----------



## Whee (May 28, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			how long does it take before the old crap starts coming out? I heard the body can revoer (not full obviously) within a few months.

anyway this vape device is great, not had one temptation. I reckon Tuesday will be hardest when I am back at work as too many habitiual ones to overcome lol
		
Click to expand...

Different for different people bud.

My next door neighbour would have a go at quitting, and would be coughing up chunks within a fortnight, usually lasting for a fortnight. I used to have a phlegmy build up first thing in the morning, but that only last a couple of days. Everything just gets so much easier when as you go along.

You won't have noticed while tabbing, but breathing was getting more and more difficult with every breath - once you stop, it gets easier with every breath. It's class. Taste buds back, a sense of smell, clothes don't stink, car doesn't stink. Love it.

I also love flicking the V's out of the office window at those smokers still going strong on them haha! Only joking.

Those habitual ones at work are probably the easiest to knock - you take it one smoke break at a time. Replace the 5 minutes by making a brew for you and a colleague, or walking around the building if possible. If you can replace a burner with exercise, it's win win. For the first month at home, when I would've gone for a smoke, i'd do 20 sit ups. Didn't take me long to 'forget' my old routine I can assure you!

Keep going mate.


----------



## LeeTurner (May 28, 2013)

I quit the year the smoking ban came in. The first couple of weeks were tough but when I analysed how many times I actually craved a ciggie it was only 3 to 4 times a day, and the cravings only lasted for a minute or two. The rest was pure habit - on the phone, after a meal, having a drink etc. Identify and get through those short cravings and the rest is pretty easy going.
The wife tried to give up at the same time without success but is now on the electronic ciggies which, a month in, seem to be working.
Stick with it - to wake up in the morning without that crappy taste in the mouth, to be able to taste food, not having your clothes stinking, no dirty ashtrays and, most importantly, probably living longer.


----------



## virtuocity (May 28, 2013)

Gave up at the start of January cold turkey.

First few weeks were complete hell but I had wavered the last time I tried to quit via NRT method so decided to do things the hard way.

Since quitting and starting again a couple of years ago, I have learned that I'm not the kind of person who can have a sneaky cig with mates or whilst drinking.  If I smoke one, I might as well head to the newsagents for a pack of 100.

Since quitting, I can't say that I feel 'better' or healthier.  Also, funds are now channelled into golf, so I'm no better off either!

I can only hope that with a baby on the way in 10 weeks that he will be able to spend more with a dad in his life than if I had continued smoking.


----------



## G1BB0 (May 28, 2013)

cheers for the info, 5 days done and am using the vape device less today. Just ordered some more liquid but going for flavoured stuff instead and less strength, might aswell get rid of the taste association is my thinking (not that cigs taste nice to start with)

I have also cut down cups of coffee for some reason and drinking more water which can only be good :thup:


----------



## Whee (May 29, 2013)

I've read that a lot of people end up cutting down on the brews - must be that smoke-brew association or something, I don't know. I too ended up drinking more water throughout the day.

You're doing well pal, keep it up.

As the weeks tick by you'll lose track of how long it's been - that's when you know you've got it cracked.


----------

